# PC für Videobearbeitung / Streamen



## drake1990 (5. August 2019)

*PC für Videobearbeitung / Streamen*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte mir nach vielen Jahren MacBook Pro, mal wieder einen neuen (Windows) PC anschaffen. 
Ich benötige den PC hauptsächlich zur Videobearbeitung mittels Premiere Pro und künftig auch zum Streamen mittels OBS und natürlich auch zum zocken. 
Momentan produziere ich Videos in 1080p für Youtube, später womöglich auch in 4K.
Overclocking muss nicht sein (kenne ich mich nicht mit aus).

Da der PC bei mir ziemlich ausgestellt und für jeden sichtbar sein wird (hab nur ne 2.5 Zimmer Wohnung), sollte er auch optisch etwas her machen.
Habe daher einige Komponenten rausgesucht die einerseits weiss sind, teilweise eine RGB Beleuchtung haben.

Budget wäre so +-1500€.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren schon einmal einen PC selber gebaut, damals war ich mit Komponenten von Intel und Asus sehr zufrieden, wieso ich auch jetzt wieder Teile von diesen Herstellern beachtet habe.
Ich habe mich bei der Zusammenstellung stark auf Meinungen aus dem Internet verlassen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob diese Zusammenstellung etwas taugt? 

Vielen Dank!

Gehäuse: NZXT H500i (Midi Tower)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime Z390-A
CPU Kühlung: NZXT Kraken X52 inkl. AM4
CPU: Intel Core i7-9700
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro (2x, 8GB, DDR4-3000, DIMM 28
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus (500GB, M.2 2280)
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda (2TB, 3.5", Desktop)
GPU: ASUS GeForce ROG Strix RTX 2060 A6G-Gaming
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 (650W)


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2019)

Also inzwischen haben die Rechner genug Power, daß es fürs zusätzliche Streamen relativ egal ist, was du für Hardware hast.

Ich kann mit OBS problemlos in 1920*1080 streamen und hab
AMD FX 4300
GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
16 GB Ram

Wichtiger ist halt, ob die Hardware für deine gespielten Games reicht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2019)

drake1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich möchte mir nach vielen Jahren MacBook Pro, mal wieder einen neuen (Windows) PC anschaffen.
> Ich benötige den PC hauptsächlich zur Videobearbeitung mittels Premiere Pro und künftig auch zum Streamen mittels OBS und natürlich auch zum zocken.
> ...



Ich würde Dir dringend einen Ryzen 7 oder 5 empfehlen, der ist bei Preis-Leistung viel besser. Der Ryzen 7 3700X ist zB in Games nen Tick schneller als ein i7-8700K. Der i7-9700 wiederum ist nicht schneller als der i7-8700K. 

Dann hat der i7-9700 nur 8 Threads - der Ryzen hat 16, Dabei sind gerade bei Streaming mehr Threads hilfreich. Klar "geht" es auch mit nur 8 Threads, aber mit mehr läuft es gerade dann, wenn du mehrere Programme parallel hast, was ja bei Streaming der Fall ist besser. Preislich ist der Ryzen ein wenig günstiger. 

ODER Du nimmst sogar "nur" einen Ryzen 5 3600 / 3600X. Die haben 6 Kerne, 12 Threads. Der Ryzen 7 3700X bzw. i7-9700 ist in Spielen grad mal 5-6% schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600 - dafür kostet letzterer nur gute 200 Euro. Der 3600X mit mehr Takt kostet 235 Euro.

In Multicore-Tests liegt der Ryzen 5 3600 schon ein paar Prozent vor dem i7-8700 - und der i7-8700 hat im Gegensatz zum i7-9700 ja schon 12 Threads und nicht nur 8. Der Ryzen 7 3700X liegt in Multi-Core 30% vor dem Ryzen 5 3600 und fast auf dem Level eines i9-9900K (!). Die gamestar hat zB auch Streaming getestet: da schneiden die neuen Ryzen besser als ein i9-9900K ab... https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/amd...9-9900k-und-core-i7-9700k,3346135,seite6.html 


Beim Mainboard für die neuen Ryzen isses so, dass die neuen X570-Modelle für die Ryzen 3000er leider mehr als 150-160€ kosten - aber scheinbar macht Dir das nix, du hast ja eines für 175 Euro rausgesucht. Man kann für Ryzen 3000 auch ein älteres Board für 80-120€ nehmen, muss es dann aber irgendwie updaten. AMD schickt kostenlos eine CPU zu, mit der das geht - oder man nimmt ein Board von MSI, das "Flashback" hat, dann geht das auch ganz ohne CPU und RAM.  

Bei der SSD kannst Du eine andere nehmen, wenn preis-Leistung wichtig ist. Für 120€ gibt es welche mit 960-1000GB - die sind nicht GANZ so schnell wie die Evo Plus, aber davon wirst du nichts merken. zB https://geizhals.de/crucial-p1-ssd-1tb-ct1000p1ssd8-a1907687.html?hloc=de 


Das Netzteil ist übertrieben. Die 450W-Version reicht 100x. Die ist in der Praxis vergleichbar mit vielen "normalen" Netzteilen, die einen Nennwert von 550-650W haben...


----------

